# Universal Rocks Decoration Rocks??



## joee1e1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Im looking to get some of the decoration rocks from universal rocks to go with 3D background... Anybody got experience with the rocks and the how they look, been trying to find pictures of tanks with them inside but not much luck.


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey joee1e1 they look good. I recently got some with the crevice style background. Ill email you a pic.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I want them but haven't seen a lot of pics, making it hard to pick which ones would look best.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

i have a few different universal rocks in my tank. Check out my videos on my channel. Here is one video when I added a new one, I really like them!


----------

